# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Giant tcx advanced pro - runko halki

## jamming82

Onko kellään ollut ongelmia kyseisen pyörän rungon kestävyyden kanssa (omani 2020 versio). Ehdin ajaa omalla noin 4 kk kun huomasin hiilarirungon olevan halki kohdassa jossa takahaarukka on kiinni pystyputkessa. Giantillahan on tuossa sen patentoitu satulatolpan kiinnitys (d fuse seatpost). Siinä kohdassa runko näyttää melko ohuelta. Sama kiinnitys taitaa olla Giantin maantiefillarissa. No onneksi meni takuuseen ja runko jo vaihdettu, mutta olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla onko kellään muulla vastaavaa käynyt.

----------

